# Latest from NVIDIA



## Tom Bodera (Aug 10, 2016)

To piggy back off of Trev's latest video about Autopilot 2.0 and possible Model 3 Hud predictions.






While I agree with the possibilities of what Trevor said, I would love nothing more than what was described, I have found some information that makes more sense.

Tesla has always been trying to remove the side view mirrors to reduce the drag coefficient. (see how they are trying to get to 0.21 but had made the model 3 the same height as an S but shorter and hence more resistant). I do not see hwo they will achieve the 0.21 without removing the side view mirrors as they wanted with the Alpha version of the Model X.

My reasoning is that the Nvidia drive CX which works with the Drive PX2 to handle 3 screens. Trevor's interpretation was the ability to use this as a HUD or Augmented reality.

The simpler option is to use a simple hud for basic displays and 2 screens for side view mirrors.

" 
NVIDIA DRIVE™ CX is a complete hardware and software solution that enables advanced graphics and computer vision for navigation, infotainment, digital instrument clusters, and driver monitoring. It also enables surround vision, which solves the problem of blind spots with an undistorted, top-down, 360-degree view of the car in real time, *and can completely replace a physical mirror with a digital smart mirror. *- 

http://www.nvidia.ca/object/drive-cx-request.html

Just my two sense. Hope Trev is right however. That would be the coolest.

Tom


----------



## Tom Bodera (Aug 10, 2016)

Now with the news that Tesla is working on their own System on Chip's (SOC's) and Nvdia working on their own Autopilot systems, lol, wonder when the next hardware change is coming.


----------



## Dan Detweiler (Apr 8, 2016)

Here is a bit from the latest NVIDEA presentation at the 2017 CES Keynote speech. Man, this stuff is growing and expanding so incredibly fast. Who's to say what will be in our cars in a year. This is just one segment of the presentation. The full video is over an hour. If you can afford that much time to view it is well worth the effort.






Dan


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Thanks for sharing, @Dan Detweiler !
Enclosing link to full video for those who've got the 1hr. + to spare 






Will watch asap... the one from 2016 blew my mind...


----------



## Dan Detweiler (Apr 8, 2016)

Thanks Michael, I didn't post the whole thing because I thought people might be put off by the entire thing. Not all of it is car related but very cool none the less. The transportation stuff starts at about 37:40.

Dan


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Dan Detweiler said:


> Thanks Michael, I didn't post the whole thing because I thought people might be put off by the entire thing. Not all of it is car related but very cool none the less. The transportation stuff starts at about 37:40.
> 
> Dan


Great point! _Lots_ of stuff about gaming first! Not all of us do computer games  Though several hundred million people seem to be and more are watching! Gaming is now the worlds largest sporting event?!  Wow...
Great news about recent ZF _and_ Bosch partnerships with Nvidia!! :fsparkler: Plus pretty open announcement about Audi's plans for AI & self-driving at the end... (car out by 2020 they said...)


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Amazing stuff but won't make the first cut for the Model 3. Interesting that the facial recognition, lip reading and co-pilot stuff all run on the existing hardware so there's hope we might see a future software update from Tesla that would enable these things for us.

If we see a internal camera on the Model 3 at the next reveal then we'll know what roadmap Tesla will be following.


----------



## Dan Detweiler (Apr 8, 2016)

TrevP said:


> Amazing stuff but won't make the first cut for the Model 3. Interesting that the facial recognition, lip reading and co-pilot stuff all run on the existing hardware so there's hope we might see a future software update from Tesla that would enable these things for us.
> 
> If we see a internal camera on the Model 3 at the next reveal then we'll know what roadmap Tesla will be following.


The question is....what will make the cut?

Dan


----------



## Badback (Apr 7, 2016)

At my age I am keenly aware that my ability to drive is waning. Attention spans and response times decline with age. My eyesight if also failing. This kind of tech could probably extend my personal mobility a decade or more.


----------



## KennethK (Oct 13, 2016)

Someone on Tesla Facebook group mentioned that maybe this is the camera embedded into the new steering wheel that would be part of the NVIDIA copilot camera... @TrevP


----------



## Dan Detweiler (Apr 8, 2016)

@TrevP

Hey Trevor, quick question you might be able to help with. I have noticed on YouTube there have been a couple of announcements of partnerships between NVIDIA and car manufacturers (namely Mercedes-Benz and Volvo I think). I have not seen any reference by the NVIDIA people about any similar statement regarding Tesla. Did I miss it? Do you think this may be a result of Tesla wanting to keep everything quiet as to their involvement? Just curious.

I did notice a picture of a Model 3 used in the NVIDIA presentation at CES this year though.

Dan


----------



## TE3LA (Apr 3, 2016)

Dan Detweiler said:


> @TrevP
> 
> Hey Trevor, quick question you might be able to help with. I have noticed on YouTube there have been a couple of announcements of partnerships between NVIDIA and car manufacturers (namely Mercedes-Benz and Volvo I think). I have not seen any reference by the NVIDIA people about any similar statement regarding Tesla. Did I miss it? Do you think this may be a result of Tesla wanting to keep everything quiet as to their involvement? Just curious.
> 
> ...


I also wondered about this. I watched the keynote too and figured Tesla would have been given more mention, considering Nvidia's current units will be in 400k Model 3s!


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Nvidia did say Tesla was using their system. I'll have to find the post. I know Audi is working with Drive PX as is Volvo.


----------



## TE3LA (Apr 3, 2016)

This interview of Musk by Jen-Hsun Huang was from 2015. Jen does mention that he has purchased all 3 models of Tesla so far.


----------

